# Best place to buy classy maltese bed?



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

I haven't posted in ages, so I wasn't sure where this actually should go (which forum), but I was wondering if someone had a good site to find a bed. Something that wouldn't look too tacky/trashy in our living room. Just a normal cushion type bed for a maltese, but good quality.

Thanks


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Hmmm, there are a ton of dog boutiques online. A few that come to mind would be glamourdog.com and pawpalaceonline.com. Also, have you ever shopped at pet edge? It's popular among this forum because of the large selection and great prices. I think there is a list of pinned dog boutiques somewhere (maybe in buy/sell/trade). Maybe check some of those out. We have 9 beds in our house LOL. One in the bathroom for when I am getting ready in the morning, a few in the bedroom for nap time, a few in the living room, and a few in their room that we leave them when we go. Mine LOVE their beds (and mine of course at night).


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Yep, I also think you should check out Petedge. There are a lot of adorable beds online! Target also has some cute ones.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I really like Karli's bed from Jax & Bones. They have a lot of styles and fabric choices. 

Jax & Bones Bed:










Jax & Bones


----------



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

ooohh.. good suggestions guys!

...and I really like Karli's bed as well


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

http://www.glamourdog.com/designer-dog-beds.html they have nice ones too.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

There's lots of beds listed on pamperedpuppy.com


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Target. And you can get good ones there on clearance sometimes--I got a really nice, microsuade one there several months ago on clearance for $4.99. I can't even make one for that cheap.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

this may sound weird.... but i got my living room dog bed from walmart, on clearance in the bedding section...for $5. it's actually a floor cushion pillow and it kinda goes with my decor. we call it mini's tuffet because she's taken it over, but when she's not on it, massimo is! LOL

here's a pic of the mini monster on it:
[attachment=34499icture_13390_copy.jpg]


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Target. And you can get good ones there on clearance sometimes--I got a really nice, microsuade one there several months ago on clearance for $4.99. I can't even make one for that cheap.[/B]


Oh I forgot Target. Yes they do have cute ones too.

Heres Poptart in the bed he got for X-mas from there.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

They had some really nice ones at Walmart today believe it or not. Here is their online ones. http://www.walmart.com/search/search-ng.do...eds&ic=24_0


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

I love this Lulu pink swirl bed from Walmart :wub: & it's only $19.99!!! But of course, it's out of stock & I can't find it in any of our local Walmarts!  
[attachment=34502:lulu_pin...wirl_bed.jpg]


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

> I love this Lulu pink swirl bed from Walmart :wub: & it's only $19.99!!! But of course, it's out of stock & I can't find it in any of our local Walmarts!
> [attachment=34502:lulu_pin...wirl_bed.jpg][/B]


that is really cute!

All our beds are from Stacey.


----------



## Joah (May 1, 2006)

Oh my gosh.. never expected to get pics of your furbabies on their bed. I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!! also made me realize how much I missed the board. I guess I should get the brush out b/c my baby looks rough compared to y'alls


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

This site has some more expensive, but really neat beds. They are in NY City, but they're also online. If I had a modern house there are a bunch of really cool beds that look more like furniture than the average pet beds you usually see elsewhere. Very good quality for the price. I really like a lot of their stuff. Harnesses, clothing and carriers.

Check them out. 

http://www.trixieandpeanut.com/beds.shtml


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

> I love this Lulu pink swirl bed from Walmart :wub: & it's only $19.99!!! But of course, it's out of stock & I can't find it in any of our local Walmarts!
> [attachment=34502:lulu_pin...wirl_bed.jpg][/B]



I believe my Walmart had this one minus the bow.


----------



## pixxee84 (Jan 23, 2008)

My mom bought us a wrought iron bed similar to this one at market http://www.callingalldogs.com/index.asp?Pa...D&ProdID=69 . 

I like it because you can just take the padding out and stick it in the washing machine, and it is really pretty looking whereever you put it. Also you can make your own little pillow inside to match whatever is in the room that you are going to put it in.


----------

